# 612                                                      Turnips selling @ 612 !



## windloft

No tips or entry fees necessary! Post in the thread if you wish to swing by: i'll be PMing the dodocode and i'll be accepting two at a time. Will be open for 2 ~ 3 hours.

*edit :  *When you arrive on my island, take a left and you'll see the shop. Feel free to buy anything from there!
*additional edit:  *My power may or may not flicker, as i'm currently going through some wind on my end. Please keep this in mind for your visit.


----------



## its-ah-mee

hello! may I come by?


----------



## windloft

its-ah-mee said:


> hello! may I come by?



Howdy! Sure, i'll PM you the code.


----------



## Miss Spooks

May I sell some turnips? I’m available whenever you are, I’m very flexible (with availability, of course)


----------



## JammerHammer

oooh, can I come to your island? I only have a small spike on mine.


----------



## windloft

Miss Spooks said:


> May I sell some turnips? I’m available whenever you are, I’m very flexible (with availability, of course)



Sure thing! Sending you the dodocode now.



JammerHammer said:


> oooh, can I come to your island? I only have a small spike on mine.


Hey, s'no problem! I'll send you the dodocode right now : since another visitor is coming over, please forgive any delays that may ensue. Sending the dodocode in a bit!


----------



## Bekaa

Holy cow! I’d like to come!


----------



## doofcake

i’d love to come by~


----------



## JammerHammer

WOW! only on the 10th day of my island and I already have 800k+ bells! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## nageki

would love to visit too if you're still taking people!  hype


----------



## windloft

Bekaa said:


> Holy cow! I’d like to come!





doofcake said:


> i’d love to come by~



Sending both of you PMs right now! Expect a possible delay.

Also *important to note for everybody, *as I forgot about this: I had a power outage earlier and i'm unsure if it may happen again. I doubt it, but please keep this in mind.


----------



## xTurnip

Nevermind!!


----------



## EmGee

I'd like to visit, I just need a minute to TT and buy more

edit: ready when you are


----------



## Serabee

If possible, I'd love to make two quick trips!


----------



## bettafly21

I'd love to come by in about 30 min. Is that ok?


----------



## windloft

Serabee said:


> If possible, I'd love to make two quick trips!





bettafly21 said:


> I'd love to come by in about 30 min. Is that ok?



Sure! I'll send you the dodocode, Serabee.
Please let me know when you're available Betta! I'll be taking this time to eat my dinner.


----------



## Bon Bonne

ooh, I'd love to come by! I'm free whenever.


----------



## bettafly21

Free now!


----------



## windloft

Closing the thread — as much as I really want to host until my shop closes, i'm facing a storm and the chances of disconnects'll be too great for me to keep the party going. Thanks for everybody who came : enjoy the profits!


----------

